# Problem with ELAN Touchscreen (and/or xhci_hcd??)

## andretti

I have got myself a new Samsung Ativ Book 9 Plus (NP940X3G-K01AU) recently   :Very Happy: 

After removed the shipped Windows 8, I'm currently struggling to install linux on it... One of the struggles is that its ELAN Touchscreen continuously probing and disconnecting...

```

[   53.429464] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 25 using xhci_hcd

[   55.571781] usb 2-7: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -71

[   55.571785] usb 2-7: can't read configurations, error -71

[   55.731516] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 26 using xhci_hcd

[   57.874279] usb 2-7: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -71

[   57.874283] usb 2-7: can't read configurations, error -71

[   58.033618] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 27 using xhci_hcd

[   60.176125] usb 2-7: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -71

[   60.176129] usb 2-7: can't read configurations, error -71

[   60.335579] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 28 using xhci_hcd

[   62.478127] usb 2-7: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -71

[   62.478132] usb 2-7: can't read configurations, error -71

[   62.478210] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 7

[   62.790973] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 29 using xhci_hcd

[   64.933432] usb 2-7: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -71

[   64.933437] usb 2-7: can't read configurations, error -71

[   65.093021] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 30 using xhci_hcd

[   65.107982] usb 2-7: New USB device found, idVendor=04f3, idProduct=0089

[   65.107987] usb 2-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=4, Product=14, SerialNumber=0

[   65.107989] usb 2-7: Product: Touchscreen

[   65.107991] usb 2-7: Manufacturer: ELAN

[   65.108184] usb 2-7: ep 0x2 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes

[   65.116366] input: ELAN Touchscreen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0/input/input13

[   65.116557] hid-multitouch 0003:04F3:0089.0004: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [ELAN Touchscreen] on usb-0000:00:14.0-7/input0

[   67.235985] usb 2-7: USB disconnect, device number 30

[   67.541607] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 31 using xhci_hcd

[   69.683995] usb 2-7: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -71

[   69.683999] usb 2-7: can't read configurations, error -71

[   69.843660] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 32 using xhci_hcd

[   71.986141] usb 2-7: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -71

[   71.986146] usb 2-7: can't read configurations, error -71

[   72.145712] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 33 using xhci_hcd

[   74.288307] usb 2-7: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -71

[   74.288311] usb 2-7: can't read configurations, error -71

[   74.447763] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 34 using xhci_hcd

[   74.462848] usb 2-7: New USB device found, idVendor=04f3, idProduct=0089

[   74.462852] usb 2-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=4, Product=14, SerialNumber=0

[   74.462855] usb 2-7: Product: Touchscreen

[   74.462857] usb 2-7: Manufacturer: ELAN

[   74.463051] usb 2-7: ep 0x2 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes

[   74.471222] input: ELAN Touchscreen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0/input/input15

[   74.471419] hid-multitouch 0003:04F3:0089.0005: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [ELAN Touchscreen] on usb-0000:00:14.0-7/input0

[   76.591275] usb 2-7: USB disconnect, device number 34

[   76.896397] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 35 using xhci_hcd

[   79.038769] usb 2-7: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -71

[   79.038773] usb 2-7: can't read configurations, error -71

[   79.198449] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 36 using xhci_hcd

[   81.340613] usb 2-7: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -71

[   81.340618] usb 2-7: can't read configurations, error -71

[   81.500504] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 37 using xhci_hcd

[   81.515498] usb 2-7: New USB device found, idVendor=04f3, idProduct=0089

[   81.515503] usb 2-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=4, Product=14, SerialNumber=0

[   81.515506] usb 2-7: Product: Touchscreen

[   81.515508] usb 2-7: Manufacturer: ELAN

[   81.515702] usb 2-7: ep 0x2 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes

[   81.523886] input: ELAN Touchscreen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0/input/input17

[   81.524131] hid-multitouch 0003:04F3:0089.0006: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [ELAN Touchscreen] on usb-0000:00:14.0-7/input0

[   83.643055] usb 2-7: USB disconnect, device number 37

[   83.952519] usb 2-7: new full-speed USB device number 38 using xhci_hcd

```

I did some searching, but no luck so far... Of course, having a solution to fix this issue is idea, but I also wonder if there is a way to just 'disable' port 7 of usb2 and stop this continuous probing, error and disconnect cycle.

Thank you in advance

using vanilla-sources 3.12, but getting similar results with sysrescuecd's linux-3.10.17 and linux-3.10.12

----------

## orzel

 *andretti wrote:*   

> I have got myself a new Samsung Ativ Book 9 Plus (NP940X3G-K01AU) recently  
> 
> After removed the shipped Windows 8, I'm currently struggling to install linux on it... One of the struggles is that its ELAN Touchscreen continuously probing and disconnecting...
> 
> 

 

Hello, any news about this ? I'm considering buying it, but i'm worried about linux/gentoo support. Can you provide some details about how the install went ? Any other problem you've encountered ?

----------

## andretti

 *orzel wrote:*   

>  *andretti wrote:*   I have got myself a new Samsung Ativ Book 9 Plus (NP940X3G-K01AU) recently  
> 
> After removed the shipped Windows 8, I'm currently struggling to install linux on it... One of the struggles is that its ELAN Touchscreen continuously probing and disconnecting...
> 
>  
> ...

 

The installation went ok, mostly functional. However I don't have solution to the touchscreen problem described above. I added a few lines in the kernel to skip that usb port in question all together.

----------

## b-llwyd

I had the same problem. When I compiled the kernel xhci driver as a module, instead of built-in, the errors seemed to go away. I haven't looked closely at the logs, but it boots quicker now at least.

----------

## TomWij

Compiling it as a kernel module can indeed make a difference; it can make it load at a more appropriate time, as well as that it no longer sits in the critical chain of your boot. By turning something int a module it often loads later in the boot after all the rest is done; because something that is built-in rather needs to get done before the kernel hand over to the user space boot, a general technique to speed up booting is to turn as much to modules as possible as long as they aren't strictly needed for the kernel space part of the boot (like what is needed to mount your root partition, etc...).

----------

## orzel

 *andretti wrote:*   

> The installation went ok, mostly functional. However I don't have solution to the touchscreen problem described above. I added a few lines in the kernel to skip that usb port in question all together.

 

Ok, i got it now. In the process of installing it  :Smile: 

Can you provide the "few lines in the kernel" to skip the usb port ?

At least it's something..

----------

